# اليوم السابع تواصل هبلها بصورة لكاميليا



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2010)

*صورة جديدة لزوجة كاهن دير مواس بـ"النقاب".. ومصدر يؤكد لليوم السابع: كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن.. والأزهر امتنع عن توثيق إسلامها.. وإذا كنت أكذب فلتواجهنى الكنيسة​*



*حصل اليوم السابع على صورة منسوبة لكاميليا زاخر شحاتة زوجة كاهن دير مواس، صاحبة قصة الاختفاء منذ أسابيع، تظهرها وهى ترتدى النقاب وادعت مصادر قريبة من الحادث أن هذه الصورة هى التى قدمتها كاميليا ضمن الوثائق الخاصة بها إلى مكتب إشهار الإسلام بالأزهر، فيما لم يتسن لليوم السابع التحقق من مصداقية الصورة.

وادعى أحد المصادر، أن كاميليا هربت من المنيا وأقامت فى منزله مع أسرته لمدة يومين وأنه اصطحبها لإشهار إسلامها بالأزهر، إلا أن الموظف المسئول رفض بحجة عدم تواجد الشيخ سعيد عامر أمين لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر والمسئول عن توثيق حالات إشهار الإسلام، لكن تبين وجود تعليمات أمنية بمنع كاميليا من توثيق إشهار إسلامها، على حد زعم المصدر.

وأضاف المصدر فى حوار مسجل بصوته مع اليوم السابع: "لمحت لدى الموظف ورقة مدون بها بيانات كاميليا وفوجئت به بعد أن انتهى من امتحانها فى الدين الإسلامى يقول لها "إنتى كاميليا زاخر شحاتة من المنيا وعمرك 25 عاماً" ثم صمت، وقال لنا "تعالوا بكره عشان الشيخ مش موجود".

وزعم المصدر، أنه أجرى اتصالاً هاتفياً أثناء وجوده فى الأزهر بمسئول أمنى هام فى المنيا، فطلب منه الأخير ألا يتخذ أى تحرك فى قضية كاميليا بدون الحصول على إذن منه، وأضاف: "قال لى المسئول الأمنى أن كاميليا إذا أرادت أن تخرج خارج باب المنزل فلابد من الحصول على إذن منه".

وادعى أن المسئول الأمنى طلب منه فى اليوم التالى اصطحاب كاميليا إلى الأزهر لاستكمال إجراءات إشهار إسلامها، إلا أنه عندما ذهب إلى هناك شعر بإجراءات غير طبيعية، وهو الأمر الذى دفعه إلى مغادرة المكان خوفاً من وجود أفراد من عائلة كاميليا، حسب زعمه.

وروى المصدر، الذى رفض ذكر اسمه، لليوم السابع ما سماها "قصة اختطافه" هو وكاميليا من داخل سيارته على يد أفراد تابعين لأجهزة الأمن، حيث تم احتجازه لمدة 21 يوماً وتسليم كاميليا إلى أهلها، إلا أننا لم يتسن لنا التأكد من صحة المعلومات التى ذكرها، كما زعم أيضاً أن كاميليا أخبرته أنها نطقت الشهادتين أمام عدد من زملائها فى المدرسة منذ حوالى عام ونصف وكانت تؤدى الفرائض الإسلامية طوال تلك الفترة، بما فى ذلك الصلاة والصوم، وقال: "كاميليا كانت تحفظ 4 أجزاء كاملة من القرآن وزوجتى وبناتى أخبرونى أنها أمت بهم الصلاة، وفوجئن بأنها تجيد أحكام التلاوة وكانت تذكر دعاء الاستفتاح قبل كل صلاة" على حد زعمه.

وادعى أن كاميليا أخبرته أنها تخلصت من جميع الصور الخاصة بها فى منزلها قبل أن تهرب، كما تركت لزوجها جميع مشغولاتها الذهبية ومبلغ 30 ألف جنيه كان قد أودعها باسمها فى البنك، وزعم قائلاً: "عندما رأت كاميليا الصور التى نشرتها الصحف لها أخبرتنى أن هذه الصورة التقطتها لها إحدى قريباتها بالموبايل"، مدللاً على صحة كلامه بأن الصحف لم تنشر سوى صورة واحدة فقط لها.

وأكد أنه كان يفكر فى إرسال كاميليا إلى ليبيا خوفاً على حياتها، إلا أن المسئول الأمنى الذى كان يتصل به تليفونياً رفض، بحسب زعمه، وقال: "قلت للمسئول الأمنى يا باشا أنا أقدر أحدف البت دى فى ليبيا خلال الـ12 ساعة، فرد على قائلاً "محبش اسمع الكلام ده".

وطالب المصدر الكنيسة بإظهار كاميليا لترد عليه وتكذبه إن كان كاذباً، وأضاف: "إذا كانوا واثقين من صحة موقفهم فأتمنى أن تخرج كاميليا لتقول لى أنت كذاب وهذه الصورة ليست صورتى".. من جانبه يواصل اليوم السابع تقصى الحقائق لجمع مزيد من المعلومات ومحاولة الحصول على رد من الكنيسة ومن الأزهر الشريف.
*
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=267619&SecID=12


----------



## esambraveheart (18 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههه..
ياريت يتكسفوا علي دمهم و يبطلوا التزوير الطفولي المفضوح ده
اللعب ببرنامج الفوتوشوب واضح وضوح الشمس في الصوره.. 
وواضح ان المزور اضطر لتغميق الوجه في الصورة و معالجتها اكثر من مره ليتناسب الوجه المقطوع من صورة كاميليا(cut) مع الحجاب الاسود المرسوم الذي سيتم الصاق الوجه فيه(paste)
صحيح الكدب مالوش رجلين​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2010)

> * كاميليا تحفظ 4 أجزاء من القرآن​*


*

أين ومتى وكيف حفظت هذه الأجزاء


ربنا يسامحهم


شكرا للخبر  والمجهود
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أغسطس 2010)

*



 لكن تبين وجود تعليمات أمنية بمنع كاميليا من توثيق إشهار إسلامها، على حد زعم المصدر.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههه  حلوة نكت الموسم

فى اؤامر بتمنع اسلام اى شخص مهما كان

وزى ما قال استاذ عصام

فبركة الصورة واضحة جدااا

شكرا سامح للخبر​​​*​


----------



## esambraveheart (18 أغسطس 2010)

*هيا بنا نضحك قليلا علي طفولية هذا المزور*


*



*
*وضع صورة " الحاجه اليزابيث.. ملكة انجلترا" في نفس اطار الحجاب الاسود الذي يحوى صورة كاميليا شحاته لم يستغرق مني اكثر من دقيقتين ..و باستخدام برنامج بدائي جدا..و لو اعطيت وقتا اكثر من هذا لوضعت صور كل المشاهير في نفس اطار الحجاب الاسود الذي يحوى صورة كاميليا شحاته *​​​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

*باين خالص ان الوش متركب واللى عمله طفل كمان مش عارف يركبه صح
طيب يستعينوا بخبير يعمل صورة صح بس مش صورة مرجد اول نظرة فيها يبان انها متركبة
دماخهم لسعت خلاص
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أغسطس 2010)

اول مرة اشوف صورة متصورة على خلفية بيضاء !!!!! 
هى في الجنة ولا اية ؟!!!!


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أغسطس 2010)

*نسي يحط الخلفية 
دى فضيحة بكل المقاييس دا
اكبر دليل على انهم بيمارسوا الدجل والشعوذة على عقول المغفلين 
دى مش صحافة صفرا  دى حمرا
*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2010)

*أولا المصدر شخص اسمه محمد
كنت سمعت له تسجيل بيحكي كل القصه
اللي مألفها هو وأسرته الكريمه 
ثانيا الصوره متركبه وباينه وضوح الشمس
واي عيل صغير يقدر يعرفها ويشوفها
لكن عندي سؤال لجريده اليوم السابع
ليه مش اتأكدت الأول ان الصوره حقيقيه او متركبه
قبل ماتنزل خبر مهم جدا زي ده
ده يدل ع سذاجه وتخلف الجريده دي
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يرحم 

هو معقوله دى الشيطان اللى نقدر نسحقه تحت رجلينا معقوله يسيطر على عقل بشرى ذى عقلهم ويمنعهم عن معرفه الحق

ياربى يسوع الميح ارحمهم ارجوك ونور قلوبهم لى يعرفوك انت الإله الحقيقى وليس أخر سواك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

مضلين و مضللين


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أغسطس 2010)

*و هكذا بكل بساطه يمكننا بقليل من اللعب باي برنامج  من برامج معالجة الصور ان نحول حتي الملكه اليزابيث ملكة انجلترا الي..
 " الحاجه اليزابيث "..
 في غضون دقائق معدوده  و باقل مجهود ممكن.​*​


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أغسطس 2010)

*هاموووت من الضحك يا جدعان علي المزور الاهبل المبتدئ اللي اخترع و فبرك حكاية كاميليا شحاته دي و علي الجريده ذات السمعه القذره التي سمحت لنفسها ان تنشر الاكاذيب بهذا الشكل الساذج المفضوح و ان تتردي بسمعتها الي احقر و احط  مستنقعات القذارة لتحتل مكان الصدارة بين الانواع العديده لورق التواليت ​*


----------



## BITAR (19 أغسطس 2010)

*بيكدبوا الكدبه ويصدقوها*​


----------

